# A few pics to cheer you up...



## chadk (Jun 8, 2009)

Warning - gratuatis cute pictures ahead!!




What do we have here????






Baby bunnies!!!

















































More coming...



















































Goslings (pilgrim geese - dark one is a female, lighter one is male)










Ducks!






Rabbitry:


























"Pleeeeez can I have a bunny rabbit? Just one little one???? Pleeeezzzzzzzzzzzz?"























"No bunny? OK, how bout some milk?"














































Those little geese grew FAST!








































OK, I better stop now!!


----------



## Isa (Jun 8, 2009)

Wowww, amazing pics Chad!
What is more beautiful than happy kids and happy animals... I love your pictures, they all are really nice, with beautiful kids and beautiful animals on them.
Thanks a lot for sharing!


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jun 8, 2009)

You are quite the photographer, Chad! It must have been so much fun taking all those photos. They are great, thanks for posting them.


----------



## lgdpt (Jun 8, 2009)

Amazing pics. Sure made me smile!


----------



## chadk (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks! But my wife took quite a few of those, so I can't take ALL the credit


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jun 8, 2009)

Many thanks to you and your wife for putting the Happy in my day.. Such great pictures.. Nothing like seeing children playing and learning about animals. All great pictures, no way could I pick a favorite one.. lol..


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 8, 2009)

I think my favorites are the ones of the little girls who look like they're still in their pajamas, however, they are wearing their mud boots!! No poop on these feet! LOL!

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (Jun 8, 2009)

Goats...chickens...bunnies...dogs...kids...I think that is what Heaven must be like. You are so blessed.....


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 8, 2009)

Great pictures! Everyone looks so happy! I agree with Terry!


----------



## ZippyButter (Jun 8, 2009)

Chad,

Those pics are great. I wish I could have that many different animals for my children. However, we do our best where we are. Your children look soooooo happy, we can see that on their faces. And these are PRICELESS 

Minh


----------



## Candy (Jun 8, 2009)

Althought there are a lot of pictures I still was hoping to see more. Wow, where do you live? I loved your dog he/she is beautiful. You left out 3 of your children though and your tortoises. More pictures please.


----------



## chadk (Jun 8, 2009)

LOL, good catch. For some reason these pics happened to include just the youngest 3.

I also left out the water dragons, beardie, and leo geckos. And the dumeril's boas and the ball python... Oh, and the cat 

The dog (tennyson) is a free craigslist adoption we did just after Christmas. I'd been looking for the perfect dog for my 9yr old son for quite a while in shelters and other places when I came across him. He is just over a year old and 100lbs. He is probably the best dog i've ever owned. You can take food right from his mouth, and that was critical with all the kids. He has never even bumped over the twins. He had some training issues when we first got him, but even though he is quite stubborn (mostly husky believe it or not), he is very smart and learned fast.

I may have more pics - but I gotta be careful not to OD you on too much cuteness 

Hey, wait a sec... I just scrolled through and my 9yr old is in there in the middle holding one of the twins...


----------



## Stazz (Jun 8, 2009)

Your kids are SO gorgeous, I am obsessed with kids  Whats that little just born thingy in pic #4? Amazing! I have got to have your daughters pink booties with flowers on, they are just too cute.. I love her toothy smile too, they all look so happy. All the animals too. You sure do have a nice farm going on there hehehe. Your doggie is just so lovely - I love the pic of " pls can I have a rabbit" - beautiful. And your daughters toe pic, ah man. I love them all. Thanks for putting a big smile on my face! Like this 

We could never ever OD on these pics, keep em coming !!!!


----------



## chadk (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Stace. That 'thingy' is a new born bunny - one of the same ones you see in the pics later down the list.

I've been really busy this spring getting my mini-farm going.

Started the garden - never thought I'd get anything planted this year, but I did! I made 2 raised beds that are 4X8ft. They are surrounded by 5ft of mulch (over landscape fabric to block weeds). And then a 4ft fence and gate to keep the ducks and chickens out. You can see them enjoying a nice warm dirt bath in my garden in one pic. Bad chickens! So after I put the fence up, I made them their own dirt patch. Chickens need a good bath now and then to help with parasites\mites, etc.

We have all kinds of stuff sprouting up and i've already begun giving fresh greens to my animals - especially the torts!

So now I have a chicken yard attached to their night time pen and coup. Inside their yard is another fenced in area for the garden. So any slugs and bugs have to get past my flock to reach my crop  Oh, also in the chicken yard is a blueberry patch and about a dozen new fruit trees (apples, pears, plumbs, cherries, etc). I just have to be sure the goats can't get in...


So after the chicken yard and garden area, I had a new min-barn put in (for the goats, feed, supplies) and fenced in the goat yard. They still have day time access to the rest of our yard and creek where they are in goat heaven with all the ymmy stuff to eat. You can see how green everything is there in the background of many of the pics (look behind the slides\swings).

So I may finally be at the point where I can start on the new tort yard. I'll post pics of that as I go...


----------



## Stazz (Jun 9, 2009)

WOOOOOOOW !!!!! I take my hat off to you, you get to do all that wonderful stuff in your garden WITH six kids in your house, haha, pretty cool!
You really are so lucky, I sure do miss my garden SOOOOO much, I go for walks every evening though, even in this heat. I live in an area called The Greens, the greenest part of Dubai pretty much, lol. Its so lovely!


----------



## Laura (Jun 10, 2009)

Its a ZOO!!! the best kind.. 
That dog looks like a herd guardian tyep.. Kuvaz or something... 
How do you find the time in the day to all that and post on here??!?!


----------



## chadk (Jun 10, 2009)

I work on computers all day.


----------

